# Ugly! challenge



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay we've got 'Strange', and it's great! but i thought with all the beautiful things we've posted, how about tossing a challenge out there for us all to find some *UGLY*.

now there's rules with this one...

1. nothing inappropriate to 2cool is to be posted here. remember this is a family website. let's respect that.

2. no people photos.

so, put your thinking caps on and see what you can find and share. this will be a good challenge for me too, wonder what i'll find.

rosesm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Koru said:


> 2. no people photos.
> 
> rosesm


That means no self portraits? Now your making this hard.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

BUMmer..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Different fly than yesterday but this one follows the spirit of the game..

And another perspective:


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*Ugly*

Taken this weekend.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

This sunflower looked so sad because it hasn't rained here in a few days now.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

THIS is pretty UGLY to me! This will make a grown man cry!!

(No its not mine)


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That is horribly ugly Rick. And Arlon, your first one is a truly ugly use of depth of field  The second one is a beauty though...not ugly. You guys keep trying.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Found behind a bookcase in a home I bought, enough said.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

*"I'm bored with your picture taking... now get!"*


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm having trouble... no sooner do i think something is ugly here than i have a thought run through my mind as to how i can make it nice. *sigh*

i'm putting this one up... i took it the other day and used it in the poetry thread, but it really is ugly looking outside and having a grey sky stretched to every horizon. guess winter is starting to get to me.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Here's an ugly approaching weather front.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Can some things be ugly and beautiful at the same time?


----------



## EJ Har (Jul 16, 2008)

Do pets count?


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

EJ Har said:


> Do pets count?


WHOA! Now that's ugly!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

EJ Har said:


> Do pets count?


Ding Ding Ding.....We have a winner....I really hope that is not your dog.


----------



## EJ Har (Jul 16, 2008)

This just dawned on me......Maybe the dog & cat shouldn't be sharing the food & water bowls....... Hmmm.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

EJ Har said:


> This just dawned on me......Maybe the dog & cat shouldn't be sharing the food & water bowls....... Hmmm.


That's BIG UGLY! Those critters look like they came off one of those "Resident Evil" movies! Living dead type thing!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Messing around in photoshop.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I had to add to this one. Not to impound the sunflower or anything.
This is from my new lens. Just a kit lens I bought today.
I actually like it for certain things.
Nikkor 18-55VR


----------

